# More American athletes caught doping



## Ben Colbert (Mar 9, 2010)

http://www.wftv.com/news/26501711/detail.html


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

"We have the best interest of the Greyhounds in the industry at large".


Unless they loose! :roll:


----------

